# my first handgun



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Well ladies and gentleman i am officially the new owner of beretta px4 storm 9mm compact. Thanks to all who helped me out in this decision. I cant wait to take it to the range. Is there any special advice i should know about? Like certain ammo, or cleaning that needs to be done? Thanks guys. Id post pics but i dont know how lol


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

_*Congratulations!*_ :smt023

Clean it first, before shooting it.
This will do two useful things:
• It will remove any sticky anti-rust residue that might cause malfunctions.
• It will familiarize you with the gun and its operations.

I'm sure that you already know that the best handgun technique involves a strong grip, and a separately-moving ("isolated") trigger finger.

If you find that your new pistol shoots low-and-left, and you are right-handed, it isn't the gun. It's you.
Poor trigger control, and poor trigger-finger isolation, will tend to move the pistol down and to the left as you shoot it.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Pistol correction chart -- right handed
http://www.gunlink.info/targets/PistolChartR1S.pdf

Pistol correction chart -- right handed
http://www.gunlink.info/targets/PistolChartL1S.pdf


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Do as Steve suggested for the reasons he stated. This will go a long way in serving you both for safety reasons and enjoyment in your first range trips with your new gun. It never ceases to amaze me how many people buy a new gun and then don't spend the time familiarizing themselves with it before hitting the range. I have a friend who did and does this. He bought his first centerfire pistol ten months ago and still tends to be unfamiliar with it to some degree on the range... granted he has only had it on the range twice in those ten months (not good).

Some guns come out of the box with a minimum amount of oil, grease, and other factory lubricants while others seem to have been bathed in the stuff before shipping. You'll find out when you really get into its internals. So yes, definitely field strip and clean it and spend a lot of time getting use to it and all of its features so when you do take it for a date on the range, you're comfortable and confident with your new firearm.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Well i brought it home and within about 2 min i already had it field stripped lol. I didnt wipe the grease off cause i wasnt sure if i should but now i know. As far as the controls i did some dry fire (ive heard this is bad but never been confirmed) and a functions check. Its got a pretty hefty first DA pull but the reset doeant seem that bad. Ill give an update once i take it to the range


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Congrats on the new gun. I always inspect um before I shoot um.

Life is too short to clean um first though. :anim_lol:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Dry Fire: Get some snap-caps. The all-aluminum ones are best. They're cheap insurance.


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

Steve is all over this one and I agree with everything said so far. Spend a lot of time "playing" with it, making absolutely sure it is unloaded and safe first. Always check the chamber, never touch a trigger until you are ready to shoot, never point it at anything you do not want to destroy. Field strip and clean until you know every nook and cranny and can do it by feel. Put the ammo where you can't accidentally load the gun and then practice dry firing (use the snap caps Steve described) and holding on the target.

I actually practice sighting and trigger control as well as stance, grip, and coming on target for many more hours than I spend on the range. I try and spend 15 or more minutes a day checking to make sure it is unloaded and then running drills bringing to to shooting posture and squeezing the trigger and "going thru the motions" until it is ingrained. I had to remind my Wife again today at the range not to jerk the trigger and not to touch the trigger until ready to fire.

Practice, practice and enjoy feeling it and experiencing it and use the constant handling to build safe and effective habits that are bone deep.

Did I mention to enjoy yourself? You only get one very first pistol and you'll remember this one all your life. Relish it and congratulations. :smt1099

VooDoo


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Vodoun da Vinci said:


> Steve is all over this one and I agree with everything said so far. Spend a lot of time "playing" with it, making absolutely sure it is unloaded and safe first. Always check the chamber, never touch a trigger until you are ready to shoot, never point it at anything you do not want to destroy. Field strip and clean until you know every nook and cranny and can do it by feel. Put the ammo where you can't accidentally load the gun and then practice dry firing (use the snap caps Steve described) and holding on the target.
> 
> I actually practice sighting and trigger control as well as stance, grip, and coming on target for many more hours than I spend on the range. I try and spend 15 or more minutes a day checking to make sure it is unloaded and then running drills bringing to to shooting posture and squeezing the trigger and "going thru the motions" until it is ingrained. I had to remind my Wife again today at the range not to jerk the trigger and not to touch the trigger until ready to fire.
> 
> ...


Come on you guys, give the OP some credit. He's a vet, and if I recall correctly, he stated he served in combat overseas. :smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK, he's a vet.
That means that he has a working relationship with a short-range carbine that carries sophisticated sighting equipment.
He also has some very basic familiarity with the generic TDA, 9mm pistol.
What it does _not_ mean is that he is a trained marksman and a trained combat pistol shooter.

(No insult intended, *youngvet24*-just grounding us in reality.)


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

I give up....

VooDoo


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> OK, he's a vet.
> That means that he has a working relationship with a short-range carbine that carries sophisticated sighting equipment.
> He also has some very basic familiarity with the generic TDA, 9mm pistol.
> What it does _not_ mean is that he is a trained marksman and a trained combat pistol shooter.
> ...


Maybe things have changed over the years, but when I enlisted, we trained / qualified on the M-16, the Colt .45, as well as the M-60. If you couldn't qualify at the lowest level, you received more training. If that didn't work, you got your walking papers and you were gone.

Just because he said that he never owned a pistol, doesn't mean that he's never shot one. When giving advice or tips, I always consider one's competency and go from there.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And, when I am asked a question, I never assume anything.
I just give as complete an answer as possible, and let the questioner decide which information to use, and which to discard.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...And, when I am asked a question, I never assume anything.
> I just give as complete an answer as possible, and let the questioner decide which information to use, and which to discard.


You obviously have more time on your hands than I do. :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> You obviously have more time on your hands than I do. :mrgreen:


"When you're working, you have money but no time. But when you're retired, you have time...but no money." -A Nonny Moose

I have time. Lots and lots of time.
And I like to teach. For instance, until last year, I taught art at our local school...not as a certificated teacher, which I'm not, but as a volunteer docent. No pay; lots of satisfaction.
I use a, well, "modified Socratic method." That is, I let someone pose a question (or I pose a question), and then I patiently guide the children through their own, self-motivated discussion until a reality-based resolution is reached.

When I coached shooters, I used a similar system to teach them how to begin and how to self-correct.
Upon occasion, people who thought of themselves as experienced, but who were capable of listening and absorbing, told me later that I'd brought up things that they'd never thought of before, and that my very complete answers were helpful.
I also taught my own wife to be a better pistol shot than I am.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

*http://www.handgunforum.net/new-handguns-area/36087-striker-hammer.html*



Vodoun da Vinci said:


> I give up....
> 
> VooDoo


----------



## all357mag (May 20, 2013)

Forget all the above. Take it to the range and shoot it, a lot. Break it in. Clean it. That strong grip nonsense, and left, right stuff don't matter, it's a handgun. Focus on the front sight, and practice.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks fir the advice once again. Paratrooper: things have changed a bit, we qualify on m4, m249 SAW , 240B. But the m4 is the only one they care about. As far as the m9 goes thats MOS/unit specific if your MOS or unit requires it you will qualify. Ive got to sling a few mags down range but just for fun. And ive shot an m&p 9mm. But being raised in the coutry gun safey was highly stressed (mama would whip that ass lol) so im not gun retarded just not a whole lot of expierence wich handguns.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

youngvet24 said:


> Thanks fir the advice once again. Paratrooper: things have changed a bit, we qualify on m4, m249 SAW , 240B. But the m4 is the only one they care about. As far as the m9 goes thats MOS/unit specific if your MOS or unit requires it you will qualify. Ive got to sling a few mags down range but just for fun. And ive shot an m&p 9mm. But being raised in the coutry gun safey was highly stressed (mama would whip that ass lol) so im not gun retarded just not a whole lot of expierence wich handguns.


I guess things have changed......a lot. 

Anyways, like others have said, just point it in a safe direction and enjoy. :mrgreen:


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Congratulations on your new Beretta! You picked a fine weapon.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks i gotta finda place that actually sells 9mm ammo lol


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

And the place i bought my gun from is selling 9mm ammo for a buck a round


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

youngvet24 said:


> And the place i bought my gun from is selling 9mm ammo for a buck a round


I see you're from Kentucky as am I. I've been able to find 9mm ammo several times lately at the local Walmart. I'm in the store at least a couple of times per week and while there I always check the ammo supply. Most of the sales clerks are helpful and will tell you roughly when they expect to get in fresh supplies so you can have a better idea of when to check back. They aren't charging ridiculous prices like you mentioned. Patience pays.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

The walmart by my house is always sold out. And when i asked when tgey would get in a new shipment he told me whenever it comes in


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Be patient when it comes to buying ammo. The prices are slowly coming back down. 

I don't know if you're a member of some of the gun auction sites, but if you're not, Gunbroker is a good one to sign-up on. I've been a member for many years and it's about as good as they come. 

Once you're a member, you can bid and get some good stuff at good prices.


----------



## GhostMeat (Jul 25, 2013)

On dry firing... It's a great idea. I am also a new shooter and developed good technique by doing a lot of dry firing and watching that front sight.

In fact, I owned my gun for a full *two and a half months* before putting a single round through it. I was 1) freaked out about owning a firearm and 2) I decided to wait for a class before diving in head first.

So I just dry fired at a light switch in my basement for months. Now, I flinch every once in a while, but most of the time, I'm just thinking about that darn light switch.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Well when bass pro shop AND walmart are both sold outta 9mm ammo guess that means things are getting serious lol. Ill have to check out that gun broker site. I know the pawn shop sells ammo and theres about 5 walmarts in a 35 min driving radius, but damn didnt think it would Be this crazy. I like that light switch idea ill hace to try that


----------



## GhostMeat (Jul 25, 2013)

youngvet24 said:


> Well when bass pro shop AND walmart are both sold outta 9mm ammo guess that means things are getting serious lol. Ill have to check out that gun broker site. I know the pawn shop sells ammo and theres about 5 walmarts in a 35 min driving radius, but damn didnt think it would Be this crazy. I like that light switch idea ill hace to try that


I'm also pretty new to this and all my gun nut friends (and I do say that warmly) keep telling me that, when this calms down, it'll be like Christmas every day. 

I'm fortunate enough to be near a major metropolitan area in a firearms friendly state. Found lots of folks selling ammo on Armslist for *reasonable* prices and I also joined a range that almost always has ammo at great prices. I haven't paid more than about 33 cents a 9mm round since I picked up a gun 4 months ago.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Nice. Well i called a walmart in a town near me and i had them hold the last box of WIN FMJ so atleast i have SOMETHING lol and 14 bucks for a box of 50 aint to bad


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

youngvet24 said:


> Nice. Well i called a walmart in a town near me and i had them hold the last box of WIN FMJ so atleast i have SOMETHING lol and 14 bucks for a box of 50 aint to bad


don't shoot all 50 ,lol. save enough for a full mag. don't want to be left defenseless:minigun:
til ,you buy some more ammo


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> don't shoot all 50 ,lol. save enough for a full mag. don't want to be left defenseless:minigun:
> til ,you buy some more ammo


Good advice! :smt023


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Lol i thought that was a given?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

youngvet24 said:


> Lol i thought that was a given?


Nope, happens!!. I teased my buddy who shot up all his ammo at the range. Wanted to find the nearest supplier, paid top dollar to fill the empty mag


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Lol that sucks. The local gun pawn shop gas some remmington JHP for $40 for only a 50 count so i think ill just stock up on sone walmart ammo for now


----------



## blacksmoke123 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey, thanks for info on shooting low and to the left. I bought a cpx 1 9mm about a month ago., and have that problem. also have a pt22 which i seem to shoot better


----------

